# Maple Lake with the girls



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I took my girls up to Maple Lake this evening for a couple quick hours of family fishing. We were there for a short time (not quite 2 hrs) and caught a couple small planters. There are a lot of little planters in there so it's a great time to bring the young'uns and get them hooked! Hurry before the summer algae sets in. Right now the lake is beautiful and the temps are just right.
We used home caught worms (courtesy of my youngest) with some PB and would get bites as quickly as we could cast many times.

Pick of the lake looking down towards Utah Valley









Me helping the youngest kiss her fish









My older daughter kissing one of her fish









I'm thinking about heading back up with my float tube and fly rod to do some learning-I don't really know how to use the fly rod and thought this would be a good way to practice. The fish were surfacing everywhere on the lake.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fly rod, man I would use that one with the pink handle in that last picture. That one catchs the fishies. Good time with the kids. Don't get no better than that. Good on ya. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I've never fished the Payson Lakes, so it's to see a picture of what I'm missing.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Did they freak out getting the slime on their face? I KNOW my girls would have said enough is a enough after that happening. 

I cant keep mine interested long enough if we arent into them right away, I might try again this weekend..


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Repeater, it has nothing to do with your technique or the lake. You had the magical pink barbie or princess pole that is what caught you the fish. I am going to use a sweet scooby doo or speed racer one for ice fishing next year!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll be armed with Spongebob. :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You know I'd sport a Gir pole.

I hate Mr. Squarepants, myself, but my kid is hooked. :|


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice TR & pix Repeter! Gotta get me a cartoon themed rod and reel however... 8)


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

My Barbie rod is a fast-action 9-foot fly rod. I have a Bratz reel, and my fly line is a custom color called "SpongeBob Yellow." When get I hook a fish, it plays the SpongeBob theme song, so everyone on the lake knows when I've got a fish. People love that.

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

happy to here you got you kids into some fish.


----------

